
Type Casting Verification: Stopping an Emerging Attack Vector [pdf] - groupmonoid
http://www.cc.gatech.edu/~blee303/paper/caver.pdf
======
AnimalMuppet
> Type casting, which converts one type of an object to another, plays an
> essential role in enabling polymorphism in C++ because it allows a program
> to utilize certain general or specific implementations in the class
> hierarchies...

What? No. C++ polymorphism doesn't work based on type casting, it works based
on virtual functions. Type casting would mean you were using some kind of
"switch on type" scheme. That's not polymorphism. That's what polymorphism is
supposed to _replace._

------
groupmonoid
This paper just received the $100,000 Internet Defense Prize from Facebook at
USENIX Security ’15

